# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Computer repair recomendation??

## JNMWick

Hi there, as the title says I'm looking for someone to help with computer issues. 
I have an error on one of my software programs that needs the registry edited to solve and this is beyond my IT skills.
Thanks
Jonathan
07738208823

----------


## pig whisperer

Pixel it every time for me brilliant service

----------


## dx100uk

send me a pm after installing TeamViewer

----------


## gemma23426

If you're using windows then use Ccleaner that clean broken registry.

----------


## dragonfly

Jumping in here...I've got issues with my iMac, I can't put images on via camera or card reader nor can I take them off by transferring to USB, comes up with Error36....can anyone recommend someone for Macs rather than PC's?

----------


## dx100uk

.DS_Store error 36 is usually caused by sector errors on your harddrive 
typically terminal.
but try the following...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqubUf28ZZY

----------


## dragonfly

> .DS_Store error 36 is usually caused by sector errors on your harddrive 
> typically terminal.
> but try the following...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqubUf28ZZY


Doesn't sound good!!  I've a work around using my MacBook Pro and networked drive so I can get files on and off for now, just a pain in the proverbial and things like this scare me!  Do you do call outs??

----------

